# 5520 to a 5085m



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

was wondering if anyone has any experience with the 5085m i have a 5520 and have a neighbor who is selling a 5085m with a cab and loader I have a open station with a loader. Looking at the hp it would appear to be a step down. I know the M is heavier duty but was wondering about the hp he told me the 5085 doesn't have a turbo. My question is will i regret moving to the 5085(not the comfort of the cab but the hp. my 5520 has 1415hrs and the 5085 has 350hrs. I have a 926 moco and a 336 baler with a kicker. Thanks for any feedback and thanks for this site I read all the time but this is my first post


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I can't tell you about a 5520 but traded a 5300 on a new5075m and never looked back. Grt loader tractor open st. Speed a 5085 for a friend and all was well with hd 10' JD bush hog. Friend says a little under powered with a 15' BW. I used a 85 for a month while my 6100d was being repaired with a nh1409 do and nh570 kicker without issues in first cutting OG. Would not have wanted more discbine though.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk Dirtboy, I don't think you'll notice any difference except you will be cool and comfy.....what tranny?


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

5520 is good tractor I wouldn't want the 5085 but this is just my 2 cents . I had a 5083 not much of a. Tractor .


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Night and day difference between a 5083 and a 5085M....no comparison. The M series is a very good one for Deere....pre-def would be a nice bonus too.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

According to Tractordata the 5085M does have a turbo. I was just getting ready to post what Mike posted about the 5083 and 5085. The The 5083 is an E-series tractor, wouldn't have it, wife test drove one and said no way. The M is fairly different animal. The 5065M here has been able to handle everything that's been thrown at it, no problems yet with about 500 hours on it.

5085M

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/8/0/5803-john-deere-5085m-engine.html


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

It appears to me although the HP is a little different both tractors have the 4.5L(276 cid) engine. From viewing Tractordata it appears the 5085M out weighs the 5520. I'll vote for the 5085M assembled in Augusta.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

i think its a 32 speed with power reverser Thanks for the reply i was surprised when he told me it had no turbo I'm going to take a closer look. Not sure if i will be able to pull it off, I have to sell my tractor and get the ok from my boss the later being the biggest hurdle


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Hayman1 says a NH 1409 was a load. Your JD 926 will take more power than the 1409.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The 5065M here has no problem pulling the NH7220 9'2" DiscBine.

This 6 acre field yielded 70 4x4' rounds. No it's not going to be able to pull it 9 mph in stuff like this but it will handles it fairly well.






Just some thin crap, running about 7-8 mph:


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

the 85 pulled my 1409 fine guessing at around 5-6 mph, heavy hay-110 sqs per ac-timothy orchard mix and tall. I just would not have wanted to yank a NH1411 around all day every day but I am sure it would have gotten through the hay if I slowed down some.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

My current 75 and the 85 I used had the 16spd PR. love that transmission, does everything I need and makes loader work a snap.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

Took a long time the 5085m fell through the guy decided to keep it. Kept searching bought a 2012 5100m with 450 hrs. Love it so far but just moved a little snow and feeeding round bales heat is a whole new world for me????


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Great lookin' tractor! I think you'll be glad the 85M deal didn't pan out. Hope your rears are filled. Heavy bales, fertilizer and lime bags make my 5075M with rear wts. and 1,100lbs on the 3pt. drive around on "tippy toes".


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

2ndWindfarm said:


> Great lookin' tractor! I think you'll be glad the 85M deal didn't pan out. Hope your rears are filled. Heavy bales, fertilizer and lime bags make my 5075M with rear wts. and 1,100lbs on the 3pt. drive around on "tippy toes".


Yes the rears are filled I moved hayledge with it seemed to handle it well. I'm glad the 85 fell through I think I'm better off with the 100 hp


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Dirtboy said:


> Took a long time the 5085m fell through the guy decided to keep it. Kept searching bought a 2012 5100m with 450 hrs. Love it so far but just moved a little snow and feeeding round bales heat is a whole new world for me


This is the model I wanted to buy but could not find so got my 6115M. I think it will serve you well


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

That is a great looking tractor Dirtboy.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Dirtboy be glad that it has the shorter reach loader on it. Friend of mine has the 5115M with loaded rears and 5 sets of wheels weights and still has trouble keeping the rearend down when picking up a one ton bags. I think the loader on his just has too much reach, it's an H310 or H340 or something like that.

Nice looking tractor.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

Hay master it's the h260 I noticed the other loader looked like it hung a long way out. I can see that being a problem. The only thing I need to add is a buddy seat for my daughters and I'm going to plumb it for a bale grabber otherwise the tractor is loaded I will take some more pictures tomorrow and post them if anyone is interested


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea I thought he was making a mistake getting that long loader even though Deere says it compatible. I think he's actually over the max. recommended number of wheel weights.

Post all the pics you want we like, "tractor porn".


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

Some pics of my new baby


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Looks good and in the last picture that thing can REALLY climb hills. :lol:

Larry


----------

